# HP PSC 750 scanner problems

## eolson

ok I've been trying to get my scanner working for some time now.  I have an HP PSC 750 printer and it works fine with the HPIJS driver for printing.  I installed sane and the HPOJ driver, along with the USB scanner support in my kernel.

here is the lsmod line for usbcore

usbcore                62976   1  [printer uhci ehci-hcd scanner]

looks like it should work

I run ptal-init -setup and it finds my device just fine

Probe for USB-connected devices ([y]/n)?  y

Probing "/dev/usb/lp0"...

    Found "PSC 750xi"

    with serial number "MY27MD41CZWB".

but here is the output of sane find scanner:

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

  # Also you need support for SCSI Generic (sg) in your operating system.

  # If using Linux, try "modprobe sg".

  # No USB scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a driver for your USB host controller and have installed a

  # kernel scanner module.

  # Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports can't be

  # detected by this program.

Anybody have similar problems?

----------

## eolson

ok I'm guessing it's a problem with getting the scanner in the /dev area and not the hpoj drivers.  I've been looking around everywhere and nothing helps.

I look in /dev/scanner and /dev/usb/ and /dev/usbscanner and find nothing

the only usb device is /dev/usb/lp0 for my printer which is the same thing...

how would I make my scanner appear in /dev somewhere?

EDIT:  this might help... these are errors HPOJ gives when the module is loaded on startup

modprobe can't locate module /dev/ptal-mlcd

modprobe can't locate module /dev/ptal-printd

ptal-mlcd: ERROR ...... blah blah blah

couldn't find device:llioOpenOne failed!

----------

## derk

I had the same problem after installing libusb. 

it appears to be a known issue.

I had to install the CVS version from the hpoj site full instructions available on their site. Once hpoj-0.91 is available it should also work. I suspect you have started the ptal-init service as well on start-up? 

Also check the hpoj set-up info on the hpoj site http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/

derk

----------

## eolson

thanks that's probably it

unfortunately the cvs won't compile    :Mad: 

----------

## derk

hi .. after bolloxing my root partition with by using fsck stupidly

I had to reinstall so I discovered the same problem with hpoj from gentoo ... but if you edit the /etc/sane.d/dll.conf config file and uncomment the line with hpoj at the bottom of the file all works again.

sorry for the incorrect info as I'd had the other troubles before.

works like a champ for me now at hpoj-0.90-r1 with no recourse to cvs.

so just re-emerge hpoj and then do the fix

derk

----------

## derk

note that /etc/init.d/hpoj also  needs a change .. the line "after hotplug"

is missing before the line "before cupsd" in the dependency section.

derk

----------

## eolson

Sweet, thanks

I gave up for a while and just stumbled back across this post

----------

## yatesco

Uncomment hpoj in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf.

It is at the bottom of the file

----------

